# Doe can't stand up



## 5KFarms (Feb 13, 2017)

I have a 3 year old Nubian Doe that has been fighting barber pole worms. We have finally gotten rid of the stubborn little creatures and feel lucky she made it through. Now, I cannot get her to stand up on her front legs. She will get up on her back legs and her front knees only. It has been several days since she has stood on her own. Not sure if I should be worried yet or give her more time to recover.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What are you doing for her right now?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Is she anemic? Is she pregnant? Do her hooves need trimming or have hoof rot?


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Are you giving her any iron supplements to help her recover? She's probably still anemic. You can look up FAMACHA test to check for anemia yourself.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, check her inner lower eyelids, are they pale pink or white? If so, get an iron supplement.

Horse red cell is a liquid iron, give 6 cc per 100 lbs orally daily for 1 week then 1x a week there after, if they coloring is still not in a good safe zone. Monitor it and stop if it begins to looks safe in color. It needs to be a nice pink color. Doesn't have to be dark pink. Famancha chart will show the safe zone color. Stop when you achieve the mid coloring on the chart.

If you have a hoist or can make one, I would get her on her feet and massage her legs the longer she is down, she will loose her muscle and won't be able to get up again. Make it cushioned so it is comfortable and supervise her when she is in it, encourage her to move her legs and stand. Have her up for a little while and repeat on and off during the day ect.

what is she eating and is she drinking?

Anemia can make her very weak.


----------



## 5KFarms (Feb 13, 2017)

*Doe*

I have contacted a vet, but unfortunately, I don't think he's too knowledgable about goats. He has given me dexamethasone to give her. I have been treating her with iron injections (5 ml) once a week and have also been drenching her with red cell. We were giving her probiotics and B12 Complex as well. We try to hoist her up, she will stand on her back legs but not her front legs. They keep buckling at the knuckle/knees. She tries to walk though. Her eyelids are pinking up but not really pink yet. This is my first experience with anything like this and I am getting very frustrated. I want to help her but nothing seems to be working.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Is she eating okay?

Don't give multiple iron supplements at once. It's easy to OD.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, you can kill her by over doing iron. I would do one or the other, but prefer orally.
At 6 cc's per 100 lbs red cell, every day, 1 x a day, for 1 week, then it is 1 x a week thereafter. 
Always monitor her coloring daily and if it gets into the safe zone stop and watch. 
Iron takes longer to get into the system and easily overdosed if you keep giving it after they have already reached that safe area on the famacha chart. It doesn't have to be all the way of really red/pink, just "borderline" is acceptable. Red/brown urine may be a sign of copper poisoning.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Is your doe recovering?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------

